# HPS with MH conversion bulb?



## Max (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking to upgrade from flos to MH/HPS. 

Ideally, I'd like to use a 400-600W HPS system with an MH conversion bulb for vegging.  That way, I can save money and space by simply changing the bulb from MH to HPS when the time is right. 

Are there any problems with this idea?  Will I loose watts in the MH conversion bulb?  Do MH conversion bulbs really work all that well in HPS systems?  Am I better off just getting two separate systems: one MH and one HPS? 

Thanks in advance, 
Max

P.S.  And what about Son Agro?  Is the jury still out on these systems?  From what I've read, they seem to be criticized for compromising too much and not being ideal for either vegging or flowering.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

Conversion bulbs are the same as any other MH bulb. It just works in a HPS ballast.
As far as drawbacks go, the only thing I can think of right now is you wont have anything ready to flower after you finish a crop.

If you worked with two diffrent lights, you could have plants ready to go in to flower the second you take them out, or do a perpetual grow: adding some every week or so to have a continuing harvest.


----------



## Max (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks DS.  You convinced me to get both types.  Makes more sense.  I would also save on the the cost of an MH conversion bulb I might not be able to re-use in a dedicated MH lamp.


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 14, 2009)

omg...listen get both set up's run both of them .even after ya flip run both.more light more bud lol keep it green.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/site/metal-halide-bulbs.html?id=UiUgxItb:122.108.173.132 ....you need to change the xx to tt in the link .. the requirements are 3000-5000 lumens per sq/ft i don't know what size area you have therefor the link will help you out as to which bulb will cover ya area....son t ag  are pretty popular some do say they are no good ! you get what you pay for ! my mate uses them for one season no problem complaints come from those that expect more for less


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2009)

the thread is _*5*_ years old.... MAX and DS are old pro's by now!..


----------



## crozar (Apr 15, 2009)

does this mean you cant grow from start to finish with a normal 400watts HPS? do we need another spectrum for the plant ? or a 400watts HPS will do fine from start to finish
i thought its all about having more then 35000 lumens per plant


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> does this mean you cant grow from start to finish with a normal 400watts HPS? do we need another spectrum for the plant ? or a 400watts HPS will do fine from start to finish
> i thought its all about having more then 35000 lumens per plant


no 5000 lumens sq/ft not per plant hps /metal halide lights are both required for maximum growth i have heard of m/h complete grows with success yet one light offers red spectrum and 1 offers blue spectrum but if you are gonna buy i would get a duel set up that caters for both hps and m/h


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

heres a description............Different types of lamps produce different lighting "spectrums". The visible lighting spectrum is much like a rainbow, ranging in order from violet-blue-green-yellow-orange-red. This spectrum is scientifically measured in "degrees Kelvin" or "K". A lamp that is rated at 6500 Kelvin or 6500K would appear to be "blue-ish", while a lamp that is rated at 2,200K would appear to be "orange-red-ish". Plants are under the spell of the seasons, thus subject to seasonal changes in available light spectrum. The blue end of the spectrum is associated with spring and it's lengthening days, promoting vegetative growth in most plants. The red end of the spectrum is reminiscent of autumn, with its shortening days and long harvest sunset. Autumn usually promotes a higher flower-to-leaf ratio in flowering plants. It is generally accepted that an indoor grower should use either a Metal Halide (MH), or High Pressure Sodium (HPS) light. The difference between the two types of lights is basically the "light spectrum" that they produce. Plants respond to different light spectrums in different ways. Additionally, in different stages of the plant growth, a plant will respond better to different spectrums. MH lamps are typically used for vegetative plants or for plants in the vegetative stage of growth while HPS lamps are used for flowering plants or for plants in the flowering stage of growth. There are countless books and websites, many with lighting advice for specific plants. We offer all types of lighting systems and many types of "conversion" lamps which allow you to purchase a standard HPS system and simply screw in an HPS conversion bulb when you plant enters the flowering stage of growth


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 15, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> does this mean you cant grow from start to finish with a normal 400watts HPS? do we need another spectrum for the plant ? or a 400watts HPS will do fine from start to finish
> i thought its all about having more then 35000 lumens per plant


The spectrum on the MH is better for vegging than the HPS but you can very successfully run just HPS.


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> The spectrum on the MH is better for vegging than the HPS but you can very successfully run just HPS.


:yeahthat:


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

hmm interesting


----------



## oneshot (May 20, 2009)

Hello all
been looking at a HPS system its only 150watts  but 16000 lumus is plenty.Its k is 2200K,so is there another  bulb one can put in for the 5000K range?
the price is rite, for my growing area is small.
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 20, 2009)

To solve the problem, get an AgroSun Universal bulb. They provide all the spectrums you need throughout the whole grow. No changing the bulb for different stages. Been using them for years & happy with them.


----------



## oneshot (May 20, 2009)

I looked them up and could not find them in the range I was looking for,,it said the AgroSun Universal bulb were 3000K of light?
what am I missing?
thanks 
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 21, 2009)

Hydrofarm has the AgroSun Gold Halide Horizontal 250w, 400w & 1000w. I use the 1000w.


----------



## Mr Greenjeans (Sep 29, 2009)

Does the agro bulb come in a 600W.  How much would a bulb and ballast cost, ballpark and where would you recommend buying one, who has the best prices online.

Thanks,

S. Hebert


----------



## Growdude (Sep 30, 2009)

Standard HPS bulbs will work great for vegging.

Here is a link to a side by side comparison of HPS and MH for vegging.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31235


----------



## yosun (Oct 20, 2009)

i have a 250 watt security wall pack,2 of them actually,i want to buy a conversion bulb for 1 of them,but i can't seem to find a 250,but i see a bunch of 220 watters? whats the deal with conversion bulbs,i see 220,360,940,is there a reason why the wattage is different? the 1 i am looking at is at bulbstock website 220W Plantmax HPS Conversion Bulb its for mh ballast,i'm just wondering about the wattage


----------



## BBFan (Oct 20, 2009)

yosun said:
			
		

> i have a 250 watt security wall pack,2 of them actually,i want to buy a conversion bulb for 1 of them,but i can't seem to find a 250,but i see a bunch of 220 watters? whats the deal with conversion bulbs,i see 220,360,940,is there a reason why the wattage is different? the 1 i am looking at is at bulbstock website 220W Plantmax HPS Conversion Bulb its for mh ballast,i'm just wondering about the wattage


 
Hello Yosun.  First off, welcome to the forum.

I use conversion bulbs myself.  I think there is roughly a 10% difference that is lost on the conversion to the different ballast.

I haven't looked it up, but if the 220w Plantmax will work in your ballast, go for it!  The increased lumen output from the hps will far outweigh the 30 watt power loss from the 250w MH.

Happy Growing!


----------



## yosun (Oct 20, 2009)

ty for the welcome,and ty for the reply,i was just worried about running a lower wattage in the 250 housing,i have been reading about them this afternoon,i guess the less watts is pretty standard,35 bucks for the plantmax,its worth a shot,if not i'll throw the mh bulb back in there until i can buy an hps setup,i could'nt turn down the deal,2 security wallpacks,brand new in the box,250's with bulbs included...for 70 bucks,plus he threw in an extra bulb for each


----------



## BBFan (Oct 20, 2009)

You'll be really glad you added the hps- the difference in growth is going to blow you away.

Great deal you got there!

Happy Growing- Hope to see you around the forums!


----------

